# PredatorTalk is fast approaching 3000 members!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you all been keeping an eye on the stats at the bottom of the main page here on PT? We're getting close to 3000 members!









I am surprised it has happened so quickly. I know of at least 3 other predator hunting sites that were started long before PT and have only 500-1000 members. I think that says a lot about the kind of site we've got here AND the type of company we keep.

So here's to the upcoming 3000 members! This is something I think we should all be proud of. I myself am really proud to be a part of this place and hopefully you all are too.

What should we do to recognize our 3000th member and how can we celebrate this milestone?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris,
I was watching the member number climb. It seems to be increasing at a very quick pace. I think the 3000th menber should buy me a beer....just kidding, maybe some kind of award certificate.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is amazing how fast it's grown especially when compared to other sites. As for a celebration ? ? Hmmm


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

YAY!!!! I feel comfortable here....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm glad to be a part of PT and I can't believe how fast it's growing. Here's to 3,000 more !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I watch the number's quite a bit and also surprised at the rate of membership, being a member here is an award in it's self.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

220swift said:


> Chris,
> I was watching the member number climb. It seems to be increasing at a very quick pace. I think the 3000th menber should buy me a beer....


I like 220's idea except that they should buy us all a beer!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah its pretty crazy. I remember when we did the first prize draw and you could actually read all the members in the draw. Now it would take you half the day.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

A great site. Everybody here deserves a pat on the back. Such a well run and organized site. Everybody here is always great to hear from. Here's to members #1-3000. Cheers!!!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

cheers


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

2997, we're almost there.........


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hurry up and decide quick guys... If the 3000th member gets a gift or certificate I need to sign up my alias, but if they have to buy beer then forget that!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

So Chris You Gonna Buy us all a meal LOL! We Really Need to Celebrate!!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

220swift said:


> 2997, we're almost there.........


2998

Now I'm going to sit and watch the counter all day.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

2999.....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome number 3000 to PT and I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

3000 has arrived !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Woo Hoo 3000!! Celebration Time!! Seems Like just Yesterday When I found this Site its been a fun Ride I hope Everyone Enjoys it as Much as I Do!!


----------

